# BMW 6 series.



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Saw one in the car park yesterday, wow I reckon it looks pretty good, and its H U G E !

Especially from the back...

am I alone?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i think it looks ok, although doesn't jump out at me as car you were paying Â£50k for should

plus you are getting into new 996 territory in terms of prices

i know which i'd rather have!

cheers

james


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I have seen a couple now, and although I like them, I have to admit that from a distance, two times I mistook them as a peugot, there is definately a 407/607 look about them


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

sattan said:


> Saw one in the car park yesterday, wow I reckon it looks pretty good, and its H U G E !
> 
> Especially from the back...
> 
> am I alone?


I saw my first on the M1 early this morning and actually thought it looked small. I remember a girlfriends dad used to have the old 635csi and that was a large coupe. I was really surprised when I saw the new one. Liked it though.

Would I buy it? Nope because a) I'd get a porker and b) I'm not 40+


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I normally detest BMW with a passion. Partly the brand image, but also because they've never seemed anything "special" with the sector...

However, after 1 look at the 6 series, I fell in love with it.

Dunno why really, maybe its my age. I've hit 30, and suddenly the Lexus SC430 looks nice in the flesh. 3 years ago, I hated it....


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> I normally detest BMW with a passion. Partly the brand image, but also because they've never seemed anything "special" with the sector...


Nissan.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> i know which i'd rather have!


Me too. Unless you're thinking of buying a 911 and dropping a block of concrete on the back, in which case buying the bmw would save you the bother.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

LOL.

yeah the 6 series is pretty nice - with the exception of THAT boot design. Very odd decision. Does not look 'right'.

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I normally detest BMW with a passion. Partly the brand image, but also because they've never seemed anything "special" with the sector...
> ...


I'm sorry?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


You heard.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I normally detest BMW with a passion. Partly the brand image, but also because they've never seemed anything "special" with the sector...
> ...


That's fightin' talk !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Didn't understand it, though.

If its a veiled reference to Nissan never doing anything "special" either, then we'll disagree on that one...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

foul looking thing, but then its in keeping with all there other models.....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

ronin said:


> foul looking thing, but then its in keeping with all there other models.....


lol!

I agree - I can't stand it.

I gave up on considering buying anything from BMW when they stopped making the E30 3 series. IMO, that was a lovely looking car. Since then, IMO, it's all gone down hill.

Has anybody seen the convertible version of the new 6? The hood and back window design is horrific!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

phil said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > i know which i'd rather have!
> ...


eh?? :?:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> eh?? :?:


Well maybe it's personal opinion but I reckon the boot on the new 6 looks like a lump of concrete from a distance.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

phil said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > eh?? :?:
> ...


see what you mean, wasn't trying to disagree, just didn't understand what you meant


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Well, I saw two of these tonight and I've come to the conclusion that it's an ideal "filler" between my TT and the 911.

Frankly I've only had my second TT 6 months and I'm bored of it. Fantastic gearbox but I was dropped off home in a friend's X5 (felt fantastic as a passenger and whilst it's never going to be described as a driver's car, for a mother of 3 it's pretty cool) and I started thinking along the lines of BMW.

The question is, would I look like an old man in one? Is it an old man's car? Comments appreciated.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've seen a few of these about and have to admit I do like em! Most definately turns my head . So I give it a [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

6 Series = Blue Rinse Bournmouth Bouffant car + potential depreciating nightmare. Check out dep'n rates of all larger BMWs (including unsucessful 8 series). You could lose the equivalent value of a good clean used TT in the first year alone.

Scarey. _Caveat Emptor_


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> 6 Series = Blue Rinse Bournmouth Bouffant car + potential depreciating nightmare. Check out dep'n rates of all larger BMWs (including unsucessful 8 series). You could lose the equivalent value of a good clean used TT in the first year alone.
> 
> Scarey. _Caveat Emptor_


On the other hand, an excellent 6mo or 12mo purchase in a couple of years time...

Some people, eh? Their cup is always half empty...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 6 Series = Blue Rinse Bournmouth Bouffant car + potential depreciating nightmare. Check out dep'n rates of all larger BMWs (including unsucessful 8 series). You could lose the equivalent value of a good clean used TT in the first year alone.
> ...


...were you to move to Bournmouth, take up golf and develop a penchant for pastel-coloured leisure clothes, then this could well be a good buy for yourself further down the road. :roll:


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

jampott said:


> on the other hand, an excellent 6mo or 12mo purchase in a couple of years time...


I saw my first one today, I thought it looked great but at Â£55k BMW are having a laugh..! :?

If it does depreciate heavily I'd be interested in about 4 years time.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Forgot to post - I saw my first 6 series convertible at the weekend.

Driven by a sliver top 'M.WinnerLike' in...yes, that's right, Bournemouth.

I rest my case. :wink:

And for those of you hanging out for a 30K used example, so are all the Bling Bling Pseudo Gangster Drug Dealer Rap types who were previously drawn towards the 8 series for exactly the same reasons. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Forgot to post - I saw my first 6 series convertible at the weekend.
> 
> Driven by a sliver top 'M.WinnerLike' in...yes, that's right, Bournemouth.
> 
> ...


That's OK Gary - I'm sure you felt very much at home, cruising around the streets of Bournemouth too...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to post - I saw my first 6 series convertible at the weekend.
> ...


"Yo dam rite bro", although I was actually a passenger in an SL AMG 55 at the time. Which was nice.


----------

